#  > انجمن آموزشی رباتیک >  > بخش الکترونیکی ربات >  >  کتاب جامع و بسیار عالی آموزش سریع میکرو کنترلر avr

## دکتر احسان

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*144287928*,*A.R.T*,*aarash351*,*abbodon*,*abolfazl5257*,*Abolghasem77*,*aeg.adel*,*aga2000*,*ahamraj*,*ahmad 2000*,*Ahmad665600*,*aisam*,*ajan*,*alireza66*,*alireza7294*,*Alisoltanian*,*amen*,*amingpx*,*Amino13*,*amir1368*,*amir2002*,*apa*,*apadana2125*,*arash&l*,*araz az*,*aria123*,*ask*,*ava_01*,*bahmansd27*,*behesht31*,*Behzadsabagh*,*bijanzrfr*,*c540*,*ccc_arya*,*chapwolf*,*cicangan*,*CINAPA*,*d-z*,*darabi1337*,*darband*,*dcv*,*DeDe*,*delbari64*,*djmoein*,*dllgh*,*DPS12*,*ehsan1669*,*elec256*,*electronic80*,*emad470*,*emanbatyaneh*,*esfani_boy*,*esmaeel*,*far shad*,*farhad_1232*,*farman*,*farshid313*,*fkh52000*,*gentelman*,*gholipalang*,*haakan*,*hamed.shsh*,*hamid20*,*hamidrezash*,*hamid_nadery*,*hassanvaham*,*hd.kabir*,*hirkan58*,*hish*,*hossien bagheri*,*iAAwt123*,*Iman-R*,*IRAN-Sat*,*itms*,*Javad5015*,*javamobira*,*jfrras*,*kabotar100*,*kamalsat*,*kasrarun*,*kavoos2*,*kavooshgar*,*Khabatsp*,*khosravi985*,*khosrow29*,*kte*,*m1377*,*ma3u0d*,*MAFSHARI*,*Mahdi neda*,*mahdig*,*mahdihehe*,*mahdirahmani*,*Majid_ME*,*mamalusa*,*mehdi2219*,*mehdi9531*,*mehran m44*,*mehran-sat*,*mfbmm*,*mfsrmail*,*mgh1552*,*mhassani*,*miladtv*,*mjpoor*,*mmnasa*,*moandes*,*mobin32*,*moeinfakhri*,*mohamad1357*,*mohammad1993*,*Mohammad5800*,*mohammad598*,*mohsen1325*,*mojtaba_0044*,*mvbm*,*naser kazemi*,*navids62*,*nima.latifi*,*oinar*,*omid.90*,*omidi52*,*parsa2000*,*parsa5364*,*powerful_hi*,*pqow*,*rabeizadeh*,*rahnami1*,*ram-ram*,*ramcom*,*rasha_rigit*,*rasool54*,*razavi*,*re-asadi*,*re20za*,*reza binaei*,*reza05*,*reza20133*,*reza_476*,*roohia*,*sabalan-co*,*sahele_bandar5*,*sala*,*sam-esmaeil*,*scorpions*,*seee*,*shb2*,*sinamhc*,*smd_3456d1*,*solitudeman*,*sovietiran*,*stranglove*,*s_ali_m*,*tfnsalas*,*zaniar*,*امیر سجاد*,*جمال مرزبان*,*جمشيدا*,*حسام دایی*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*خلیل شهاب*,*ديجيتال*,*رادیوشرق*,*شمس محمد*,*صدراايراني*,*علی اشرف*,*فرهاد ریگی*,*مجتبی نجف زا*,*مجيد94*,*مجید کریمی*,*مجید89*,*مجید97*,*محمد سا*,*مریدعباس*,*مهدی امجدی*,*ورداده*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## farman

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*emanbatyaneh*,*دکتر احسان*

----------

